# Barsch enthäuten



## Johann (4. Februar 2008)

Hej !
In der Angelsendung "fish ´n fun" wurde vor ein paar Wochen gezeigt, wie man Barsch ganz einfach mit einem Ruck von hinten nach vorne enthäuten kann. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, wurde links und rechts der Rückenflosse ein Schnitt gemacht, mit beiden Händen angepackt (wie 2 Griffe), auseinandergezogen und dann der Fisch von hinten nach vorne abgezogen!?!

Hat das jemand gesehen und kann dies mal näher und vor allem besser beschreiben:q oder hat jemand sogar Bilder oder einen Mitschnitt der Prozedur?

Ich fand diese Art und Weise absolut super, ging blitzschnell und deshalb meine Anfrage!

#hJohann


----------



## Tommi-Engel (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Barsch enthäuten*

Schau mal auf meine Homepage unter Praxis und Bastel Tipps.
Alledings bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher ob Du das meinst....


----------



## Wallerschreck (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Barsch enthäuten*

Also ich mache das so:

Ich schneide die Haut des Barsches hinter den Kiemen von oben nach unten auf beiden Seiten ein (nur die haut nicht ins fleisch schneiden) dann setze ich auf beiden Seiten links und rechts der rückenflosse einen weiteren Schnitt von Kopf bis ende Rückenflosse an.
Jetzt gehe ich mit dem Messer oben beim Kopf unter die Haut und drücke mit dem Daumen von oben drauf ...du kannst jetzt die beiden hautseiten einfach abziehen und den Barsch häuten wie man einen Strumpf auszieht. Bei größeren Barschen muss man etwas kraft einsetzen aber die Haut hält einiges aus.


----------



## Johann (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Barsch enthäuten*

@Tommi & Wallerschreck !
Ja so ähnlich wie Ihr es oben beschreibt, hab ich es bisher ja auch gemacht. Das geht ja auch gut, aber das meinte ich nicht.
In der Sendung wurde es insgesamt anders gemacht#c

Grüss Euch!


----------



## Heilbutt (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Barsch enthäuten*

Ich glaub die Sendung hab ich auch gesehen.
Das mit dem Barsch war doch beim Eisangeln
in Schweden???!!???#c

Das sah echt sehr beeindruckend aus - würd ich auch
nochmal gern sehen!!!

Gruß

Holger


----------



## ollidi (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Barsch enthäuten*

Ich versuche das mal zu beschreiben, wie ich das immer mache.
1. Ganz normal den Bauch aufschneiden, wie zum Ausnehmen. Die Eingeweide jetzt aber noch nicht rausziehen.
2. Hinter den Kopf von oben einen Schnitt senkrecht runter, bis auf die Mittelgräte.
3. Jeweils ein Schnitt, links und rechts der Rückenflosse, durch die Haut vom "Kopfschnitt" bis zum Schwanz.
4. Den Fisch mit einer Hand packen und den Kopf mit der anderen Hand packen.
5. Den Kopf mit einem Ruck nach unten wegbrechen. Hierbei muss die Gräte durchbrechen.
6. Dann den Kopf mit den Eingeweiden vom Fisch wegziehen. Hört sich ein bisschen blöd an, aber irgendwie konnte ich das nicht anders beschreiben. :q
Wenn es gut klappt, sind die Eingeweide raus und die Brusflossen sind auch gleich mit weg.
7. Jetzt an den vorderen Hautzipfeln anfassen undnach hinten wegziehen, b.z.w. den Fisch somit abziehen. Das natürlich auf beiden Seiten.
8. Wenn der Barsch jetzt nackig ist, kann man ganz locker noch die Rückenflossen und die Afterflosse rausziehen und hat wunderbaren abgezogenen Barsch.


----------



## Johann (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Barsch enthäuten*

....richtig, war beim Eisangeln in Schweden!!!

#h


----------



## Taxidermist (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Barsch enthäuten*

Ich habe genau zugeschaut,und versuche mal das gesehene,zu beschreiben:
1.Zuerst wurde der Barsch beiderseits der Rückenflosse und zwar vom Kopf bis kurz vor
dem Schwanz aufgeschnitten,wobei der Schnitt ruhig an den Rückenflossen ca 1cm tief
gehen kann,da sie so wie so,samt den zur Wirbelsäule gehenden Flossenstrahlen,entfernt
wird.
2.Die Haut wird auf beiden Körperseiten abgedrückt,und nach hinten zum Schwanz abgerissen,so das die Schwanzflosse am Fleischkörper verbleibt.
3.Der Fisch wird am Schwanz gepackt,und die Haut nach unten bis zum Waidloch
gelöst.Dann wird mit einem Finger am Waidloch in den Bauchraum gedrückt,und mit
einem Ruck die Innereien mit der Haut bis zu den Brustflossen weggezogen.Dabei 
reißt das gesamte Fleisch,was an den Bauchgräten hängt.ab und bleibt mit den 
Eingeweiden an der Haut.
4.Der Kopf wird dann gegen die Wirbelsäule überstreckt und mitsamt der Haut als 
ein Stück abgerissen.
5.Zum Schluss wird die hinterste Rückenflosse etwas eingeritzt,dort wo sie am
Fleisch ansetzt,und dann nach vorn,zum Kopf raus gezogen,da sie mit der vorderen
zusammen hängt,geht die gleich mit raus.
6.Wenn das alles funktioniert hat,bleiben die beiden Filets an der Mittelgräte übrig und
die Schwanzflosse noch daran.Meiner Meinung nach so ab 30cm Fisch sinnvoll!

Taxidermist

So dann haben wir nun zwei Vorgangsbeschreibungen,ich bin halt zu langsam an
der Tastatur!

@Öllidi,In dem Film ging das aber ohne Bauchschnitt!!!


----------



## ollidi (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Barsch enthäuten*

Ich hab den Film ja nicht gesehen. Ich habe ja nur beschrieben, wie ich das immer mache. Das klappt eigentlich ganz gut. Ohne Bauchschnitt sollte das aber auch gehen.
Einfach mal beide Arten probieren und dann entscheiden, womit man besser zurechtkommt. :m


----------



## dancing fish (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Barsch enthäuten*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich habe genau zugeschaut,und versuche mal das gesehene,zu beschreiben:
> 1.Zuerst wurde der Barsch beiderseits der Rückenflosse und zwar vom Kopf bis kurz vor
> dem Schwanz aufgeschnitten,wobei der Schnitt ruhig an den Rückenflossen ca 1cm tief
> gehen kann,da sie so wie so,samt den zur Wirbelsäule gehenden Flossenstrahlen,entfernt
> ...



Hab die Sendung auch gesehen. Soweit alles richtig beschrieben. Der "Vorführer" erwähnte noch das man das direkt nach dem Fang machen sollte. Da es dann am besten funktionieren würde. 
Ich habe das vor kurzen mal mit einem 22cm Barsch (hatte den Köder zu tief geschluckt) getestet. Funktioniert echt prima die Methode.

mfG
Martin


PS: Wenn man den Schwanz noch zu guter letzt abknickt, kann man damit auch noch die Mittelgräte am Stück heraus ziehen. Dann bleiben nur noch die Bauchgräten am Filet. Diese nachträglich  zu entfernen sollte kein Problem darstellen


----------



## Johann (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Barsch enthäuten*

Aha, jetzt haben wir ja scheinbar so ziemlich die passende Methode gefunden. Ich werde das auch mal so probieren und vielleicht wird die Sendung ja mal wiederholt und dann wissen wir es ganz genau....danke für die Antworten!

#h Johann


----------



## Brassenwürger (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Barsch enthäuten*

Ich enthäute meine Barsche seit Jahren auf die Art. Mit etwas Übung geht das schneller wie ´ne Banane pellen!:k
Mit Zandern funktioniert das auch, erfordert aber etwas mehr Kraft. Und mit den kleinen Rotbarschen, die man oft in Norwegen fängt, geht das genauso!
Überhaupt lassen sich fast alle, schwer zu schuppenden, Fische so "entkleiden"...|rolleyes


----------



## ruckzuck (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Barsch enthäuten*

Hallo 

Guck mal auf dieser Seite nach da ist es schön illustriert

mit Bildern. http://www.fischkorb.de/

Gruß Leo


----------



## Taxidermist (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Barsch enthäuten*

Das ist ja ein guter Link,die Bilder sind sehr anschaulich,und in den einzelnen Arbeitsschritten gut nachvollziehbar!Obwohl es einige kleine Unterschiede im Detail
gibt,zu der im Film gesehenen Methode.

Taxidermist


----------



## Johann (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Barsch enthäuten*

....morgen Donnerstag, den 21. Feb. um 09:25 Uhr kommt Fish `n Fun wieder mit Eisangeln in Schweden und da wurde die Methode, die ich meinte ja vorgeführt...für diejenigen die Zeit, Lust oder einen Recorder haben |supergri

#hJ.


----------



## Johann (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Barsch enthäuten*

|peinlich Kommando zurück....die hatten wohl ihr Navi nicht mit und sind anstatt nach N wohl nach Süden losgefahren und an irgend nem See bei Füssen zum Karpfenfischen gelandet#d sorry!

|supergri Jo


----------



## neddi (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Barsch enthäuten*

Die Scene die du wahrscheinlich meinst gibt es auf Youtube:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Of0QP4o4ibU

wirklich verblüffend schnelle wie der das macht


----------



## Taxidermist (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Barsch enthäuten*

@neddi,Genau das ist die Szene die hier besprochen wurde,danke fürs reinstellen!

Taxidermist


----------

